# Fictional BHMs



## freakyfred (Aug 1, 2010)

Post some BHMs in fiction!






Dr. Robotnik from 'Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog'. Actually designed by Milton Knight to be "Animation's Sexiest Fat Man".





I believe it.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, there was the time Superman and Superboy put on a few pounds. 

There's also Herbie Popnecker, AKA, Fat Fury (check out Buffetbelly's thread on Herbie) 

Big Daddy in the comic 'Raising Duncan' is another goodie. 

Also Billy Bunter from England, one the oldest comic characters around. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment fat%2Bsuperboy.jpg


View attachment fat-superman.jpg


View attachment 15wks9v.jpg


View attachment 132158.full[1].jpg


View attachment Bunter.jpg


----------



## Zowie (Aug 1, 2010)

Nevermind, I was beaten to it.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 1, 2010)

And then, 'Ahem', there is Tiny. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Recline.jpg


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 1, 2010)

Also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bNCfEvQFUY


----------



## Tad (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm somewhat fascinated with Mark Vorkosigan, a character in the Myles Vorkosigan series by Lois McMaster Bujold. He first shows up in Brothers in Arms, but things get more interesting in Mirror Dance and later books.


----------



## Durin (Aug 2, 2010)

Nevvarre from Robin Hobb's Forest Mage Trilogy

Doc Webster from Spider Robinson's Callahan's books


----------



## Tad (Aug 2, 2010)

Durin said:


> Doc Webster from Spider Robinson's Callahan's books



Not bhm related, but it turns out that the narrator of those stories is an FA, and in later books marries a BBW....so at least FA/big-partner support as well as Doc being a great character  I also recall a BHM/BBW married couple being key in another of Robinson's books, but I forget the title


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 2, 2010)

Did I mention I'm a fictional BHM?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 2, 2010)

There's an entire semi-scholarly book on this subject. Fat men in literature are reviewed back to ancient Greeks and commented upon at length. Here's the page on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0803221835/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh yeah my favorite mario 

View attachment JollyMarioBigMario.jpg


----------



## Robert69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Allow me to go nerdy for a moment and mention The Penguin (Batman villain) and Kingpin (Marvel villain)...both very awesome...


*Edit* and X-Men's The Blob...


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 2, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh yeah my favorite mario



I love me some Mario!!!!!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 3, 2010)

Robert69 said:


> Allow me to go nerdy for a moment and mention The Penguin (Batman villain) and Kingpin (Marvel villain)...both very awesome...
> 
> 
> *Edit* and X-Men's The Blob...



Kong from Ultimate Spider-man
Original Doc Ock isn't tiny either.




RVGleason said:


> There's also Herbie Popnecker, AKA, Fat Fury (check out Buffetbelly's thread on Herbie)



I was wondering what the over under would be on how long it would take for Herbie to show up in this thread. Two posts. Wow


ALRIGHT, so here we go. You got Fat Albert, Peter Griffin, Comic Book Guy from The Simpsons, Hurley from Lost. That's what I got for now.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 3, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Kong from Ultimate Spider-man
> Original Doc Ock isn't tiny either.
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, woah, wait. What are you trying to say? Are you insinuating that didn't actually happen?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 3, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Woah, woah, wait. What are you trying to say? Are you insinuating that didn't actually happen?



I would never insinuate that. You and I both know it did, in fact, happen. But the mere commoners, they are not so enlightened.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Kong from Ultimate Spider-man
> Original Doc Ock isn't tiny either.



The Rhino from Spiderman, too.

..And the guy in "Paprika". I can't find a picture....


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 3, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> The Rhino from Spiderman, too.
> 
> ..And the guy in "Paprika". I can't find a picture....



That's very subjective, based upon who's drawing him. I've seen him drawn as a straight up musclehead...a tall guy with like 2% body fat and mounds of muscle; but, I have also seen him drawn in a way that might be very alluring to some of the female population of this board.

I don't really do anime, but a quick google search says his name is Dr. Kosaku Tokita


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 3, 2010)

Tad said:


> I'm somewhat fascinated with Mark Vorkosigan, a character in the Myles Vorkosigan series by Lois McMaster Bujold. He first shows up in Brothers in Arms, but things get more interesting in Mirror Dance and later books.



Mark Vorkosigan is an interesting character!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 4, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> That's very subjective, based upon who's drawing him. I've seen him drawn as a straight up musclehead...a tall guy with like 2% body fat and mounds of muscle; but, I have also seen him drawn in a way that might be very alluring to some of the female population of this board.
> 
> I don't really do anime, but a quick google search says his name is Dr. Kosaku Tokita



He's not muscular at all! Look at the massive double chins and double everything on the guy:







Compare him to the size of his partner as they explore the abandoned amusement park:






Here's short "making of" video about the amusement park scenes:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permalink/m3GRTI6S7M2WZC

Random stills from Paprika:






He practically takes up the whole elevator! He and Paprika are having a tiff in this scence:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 4, 2010)

The first paragraph was talking about Rhino, the subject of HER first paragraph


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 7, 2010)

El Superbeasto

lol


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 9, 2010)

Not many will be familiar with this guy, but he's called Sergeant Blob and he's an alien villain thingumy from a British '80s cartoon called The Dreamstone.

There's also Fatty Fudge from the Minnie the Minx cartoons.





To the person who said Mario, Wario is fatter and more awesome. ;-) And I never understood why Robotnik had black eyes in the cartoons and a dunce's cap-shaped piece of skin hanging off the back of his head. :-/


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 10, 2010)

An early achetype --perhaps one of the earlies fat boys encountered by impressionable little girls --is *Augustus Gloop:*


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 11, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> To the person who said Mario, Wario is fatter and more awesome. ;-) And I never understood why Robotnik had black eyes in the cartoons and a dunce's cap-shaped piece of skin hanging off the back of his head. :-/



As with other fictional characters, it depends on who's drawing him:

In the more serious SatAM cartoon, he has a more normal head (though the eyes stay black):






In the Smash Bros' video games, he's taller, based more on the comics:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ralph Kramden from The Honeymooners

Major Winchester from M*A*S*H*

Norm from Cheers

Palmer from Final Fantasy 7


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 11, 2010)

Misha Borisovich Vainberg in _Absurdistan_ by Gary Shteyngart.

This is a case where the weight the author gives his main character doesn't add up with how he portrays his body, etc. The author says the character is about 300 lbs, but I'd say based on some of the anecdotal evidence about his weight (of which there is a lot), what he can and can't do, etc., he seems to be more like about 400 lbs or so.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 11, 2010)

But wait there's more!

Luca Brazi from The Godfather

Dan Connor from Roseanne

Artie Lang from Mad TV (Yes i know that's his real name)

Kamala from WWE


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 11, 2010)

How about Falstaff, the most famous fictional BHM of all time? 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Falstaff.jpg


----------



## MissCrissi (Aug 11, 2010)

It totally isn't a person, but I remember Timpleton from the original Charlotte's Web cartoon. I got turned on when I was little from his feasting....didn't realize what it actually was until now =P


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 11, 2010)

Also Obelix. 

View attachment obelix02.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 11, 2010)

MissCrissi said:


> It totally isn't a person, but I remember Timpleton from the original Charlotte's Web cartoon. I got turned on when I was little from his feasting....didn't realize what it actually was until now =P



Same thing happened to me xD Winnie the Pooh was my ultimate favorite when I was little though- he loved eating and being fat. I never understood just why I liked it until puberty >.<


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 11, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Same thing happened to me xD Winnie the Pooh was my ultimate favorite when I was little though- he loved eating and being fat. I never understood just why I liked it until puberty >.<



Yes, Pooh's a favorite. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Pooh.jpg


----------



## Zowie (Aug 11, 2010)

RVGleason said:


> Yes, Pooh's a favorite.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Ugh... way to ruin my childhood innocence there. Here I was, going to tell my future children all about the silly antics of pooh-bear, now the only thing I'll be able to think of is this.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 11, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Same thing happened to me xD Winnie the Pooh was my ultimate favorite when I was little though- he loved eating and being fat. I never understood just why I liked it until puberty >.<



Pooh's fine for stuckage, but Templeton was better overall. Sloshing and rippling and jiggling as he tried to walk around that huge (for a rat) gut of his.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ugh... way to ruin my childhood innocence there. Here I was, going to tell my future children all about the silly antics of pooh-bear, now the only thing I'll be able to think of is this.



You don't *HAVE* to show this picture. Go with the original Pooh books or the early Disney Pooh shorts and everything will be just ducky.

RV :eat1:


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 13, 2010)

E. Honda from the Street Fighter games is pretty awesome

HUNDRED HAND SLAM


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 13, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> E. Honda from the Street Fighter games is pretty awesome
> 
> HUNDRED HAND SLAM



forgot about Honda.....who was the sumo from Tekken?


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 15, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> forgot about Honda.....who was the sumo from Tekken?



Ganryu:


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 22, 2013)

I've come across another one - Constable Horatio Cobb in Dan Gutteridge's Turncoat series. He's a policeman in 1830s Toronto, and while we haven't been told exactly how big he is, here's a quote:

"You could always try bein' a policeman," Cobb suggested. (This to a friend looking to do something after leaving the British Army.)

"I haven't got the stomach for it." (This is the friend replying.)

Cobb glanced down at the wheel of flesh that circumnavigated his middle and was kept sturdy by a steady feeding of warm beer and pub grub. "I can't see you bustin' heads and manhandlin' drunks,.....

We are told that Constable Cobb is bigger than his wife, and his wife Dora is described "...as round and pink-fleshed as nearly three hundred pounds can accomplish."


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cleveland


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't believe the thread has gotten this far without anyone mentioning Nero Wolfe!  Does no one read Rex Stout's whodunits any more?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 23, 2013)

This is more recent, the arc in Naruto Shippuuden Chikara just concluded. This is Dokku, a village guard who was fired just before Kabuto and his zombie shinobi attacked his village. If you're a fan, these shows have not been dubbed or aired in North America and if you don't want to see, don't look. But I don't feel like waiting 3 years for them to butcher the originals.../animenerdrant.
















He, of course, makes the expected promise to his childhood love to "lose the weight" once he's better.


----------



## biglynch (Jan 28, 2013)

freakyfred said:


> E. Honda from the Street Fighter games is pretty awesome
> 
> HUNDRED HAND SLAM



im a fan of the man honda myself... 

View attachment rsz_138778_449878383419_2221563_n0000.jpg


----------



## Mckee (Feb 12, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I can't believe the thread has gotten this far without anyone mentioning Nero Wolfe!  Does no one read Rex Stout's whodunits any more?



Well said! One of my fav!


----------



## Mckee (Feb 21, 2013)

Zagor is an italian comic book, set in America first half of the 19th century. The main character's sidekick, named Chico, is a BHM.


----------



## KittyCourtz (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahh, I love Paprika! Tokita is a cutie! ^_^

I absolutely love these guys.

Cogsworth as a human from Beauty and the Beast





Chief Tannabok from The Road to El Dorado


----------



## Drifter (Mar 14, 2013)

One of the supporting characters in the book I'm writing is a BHM, and he is the main character ashort storie I have been writing. 

Also let's not Jinx' forget Mr. Popo!









(In case anyone misses the reference, jinx from pokemon... )


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 30, 2015)

Howard Mollison in The Casual Vacancy.... though enjoy Rowling's descriptions of him in the novel, I'm sure that the movie won't have him anywhere near as big. (In the novel, he takes up an entire double bed himself, with his wife sleeping in a second bed beside his.)


----------



## magodamilion (Feb 1, 2015)

MissCrissi said:


> It totally isn't a person, but I remember Timpleton from the original Charlotte's Web cartoon. I got turned on when I was little from his feasting....didn't realize what it actually was until now =P



Same for me (but not with that character).
For a while I could literally tell you every popular 90's book that featured a BHM for this same reason. I had no idea why I wanted to repeatedly read certain passages over and over.

There was Stanley from Holes for instance. I was so pissed when they made him Shia LaBeauf in the movie.

Anyone read that Goosebump book about the guy who got cursed to get fatter and fatter? Say Cheese and Die Again? That was pretty much my favorite goosebump book as a kid.


----------



## bayone (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty much all the characters in Daniel Pinkwater's _The Afterlife Diet,_ qualify, but I'm especially fond of Dr. Plotkin, Deli Psychotherapist: you go into a deli, sit down at the doctor's table, and he invites you to have a knish and tell him your problems. There are separate bills afterwards for the psychiatry and for the food. We also discover, when the good doctor goes home for the day, that he apparently threw a party in the early 'sixties and it's still going on: the place is full of beatniks, and when he goes to bed (around 1 am) he has to shoo some nudist chess enthusiasts out of his room so he can sleep.


----------



## cherrygarcia (Jun 10, 2015)

Coop from Megas XLR. he had some really great moments for the ffas in the audience. anyone who remembers the show will know what I mean.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 9, 2015)

Ignatius J. Reilly







Tony, Bobby, Vito and Big Pussy from the Sopranos.


----------



## Melian (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Kaleetan (Aug 20, 2015)

The mayor in city of ember


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 20, 2015)

Baron Vladimir Harkonnen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 24, 2015)

cherrygarcia said:


> Coop from Megas XLR. he had some really great moments for the ffas in the audience. anyone who remembers the show will know what I mean.




To give some idea, the thing he hated most about his parallel-universe "evil twin" was that he was skinny.


----------



## kittymahlberg (Nov 15, 2015)

Pierre from _War and Peace_! Intellectual, sensitive, shy, bespectacled. . . . Definitely an early literary crush of mine. He also gains quite a bit throughout the novel. :blush:


----------



## agouderia (Nov 16, 2015)

kittymahlberg said:


> Pierre from _War and Peace_! Intellectual, sensitive, shy, bespectacled. . . . Definitely an early literary crush of mine. He also gains quite a bit throughout the novel. :blush:



Absolutely! All pages featuring Pierre in my three copies (3 different translations from Russian) have dog-ears. And I couldn't even resist including his reference in one of my stories ....

It's probably the only piece of (adult) world literature with a central, positive fat character who gains weight in the course of the story.


----------



## kittymahlberg (Nov 18, 2015)

agouderia said:


> Absolutely! All pages featuring Pierre in my three copies (3 different translations from Russian) have dog-ears. And I couldn't even resist including his reference in one of my stories ....
> 
> It's probably the only piece of (adult) world literature with a central, positive fat character who gains weight in the course of the story.



Omigosh, I'm so glad I'm not the only one! I remember discussing the novel with a friend of mine, who said she put the book down after another main character dies (trying to avoid spoilers for others). I remember thinking, yeah, I wouldn't have quit the novel because a character I like died, but that chapter where Pierre gets in the duel really had me biting my fingers! And I have hated few characters as much as I hated his witchy wife Helen. Man, I just wanted her to die and end his suffering!

Also, tickled to meet another writer!


----------



## Starling (Nov 20, 2015)

Was just scrolling through this thread and wondering how Pierre could not have come up 10000 times already. One of the best characters in literature, period, and my absolute favorite literary BHM.


----------



## KittyCourtz (Dec 8, 2015)

The handsome man in purple is Mars Sazerac from season 4, episode 10 of Bob's Burgers. I love him so much and he literally has no other fans aside from me.


----------



## kittymahlberg (Dec 8, 2015)

All this Pierre love makes me too happy for words. *dances a mazurka*



KittyCourtz said:


> I love him so much and he literally has no other fans aside from me.



Whoa, there! This is the Internet. You're never the only one!

Haven't watched Bob's Burger's myself, though I'm intrigued that it has a psychotic character voiced by the gal who does Mabel in Gravity Falls. Psychotic Mabel sounds pretty interesting.

Also, Mycroft Holmes. He almost always gets slimmed down in filmed versions of the Sherlock Holmes stories (shall we call it "the Shia LeBeouf effect"?), but in the books he is extremely fat . . . and _smarter than his brother Sherlock_. Just chew on that for a second. Like, he's so smart he doesn't care about the "real" world anymore. He just hangs out in his club eating, thinking, and playing chess. :smitten:


----------



## KittyCourtz (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, I'm the only person that I've seen openly declare my love for the sexy magician. I mainly hang around Tumblr and nobody has drawn or written about him aside from the people who work on the show. I'm his only known fan as of now.


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 9, 2015)

Just remembered another. Isaac Dan der Grimnebulin from Perdido Street Station by China Mieville.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 10, 2015)

kittymahlberg said:


> Also, Mycroft Holmes. He almost always gets slimmed down in filmed versions of the Sherlock Holmes stories (shall we call it "the Shia LeBeouf effect"?), but in the books he is extremely fat . . . and _smarter than his brother Sherlock_. Just chew on that for a second. Like, he's so smart he doesn't care about the "real" world anymore. He just hangs out in his club eating, thinking, and playing chess. :smitten:



Thiiiiis! I don't even like the Sherlock Holmes stories but book!Mycroft is bae. Also, in one of the films he was played by Stephen Fry. Which obviously makes him even cooler. Plus there was a random naked scene in there.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 10, 2015)

Mr. Bumble, the Parish Beadle from Oliver Twist


----------



## kittymahlberg (Jan 7, 2016)

Stop the presses! Formerly the BBC _Sherlock_ was among the many versions of the stories that only depicted a skinny-fied Mycroft. 

And then we got the Victorian episode. . . . 

_Me in the theater:_ Oh, cool! They're going to the real Diogenes Club where you have to be completely silent and just read and think all day. And they're going to get Mycroft's help and--HOLY CRAP!

*Mark Gatiss appears, playing Mycroft in a huge fat suit placidly gorging on a 50-course lunch. Mycroft and Sherlock lobby insults at each other, Sherlock snarking about Mycroft's weight and Mycroft mocking his brother and Watson for being dolts who haven't yet figured out the mystery. Mycroft gleefully accepts a dare to eat yet another plum pudding.* :bow:

YESSSSS

Check it out: http://whatculture.com/tv/sherlock-13-wtf-moments-from-the-abominable-bride.php/2


----------



## Tad (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice!

My wife was wanting to go see that, but the tickets were all sold out by the time she booked. Too bad, I would have been interested to hear her reaction (she is not particularly an FFA). I wonder if there will be more showings?


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 8, 2016)

kittymahlberg said:


> Stop the presses! Formerly the BBC _Sherlock_ was among the many versions of the stories that only depicted a skinny-fied Mycroft.
> 
> And then we got the Victorian episode. . . .
> 
> ...



Ooooooh! I love Mycroft and seeing him fat like he is supposed to be is awesome!


----------



## bayone (Jan 9, 2016)

kittymahlberg said:


> Omigosh, I'm so glad I'm not the only one! I remember discussing the novel with a friend of mine, who said she put the book down after another main character dies (trying to avoid spoilers for others). I remember thinking, yeah, I wouldn't have quit the novel because a character I like died, but that chapter where Pierre gets in the duel really had me biting my fingers! And I have hated few characters as much as I hated his witchy wife Helen. Man, I just wanted her to die and end his suffering!
> 
> Also, tickled to meet another writer!



I finally started reading it this week, entirely because people on this thread have been talking about it. Just started Book 3, and am yelling PIERRE NOOOO DON'T LET THEM PUSH YOU INTO DOING THE THING. Actually that's pretty much what I've been yelling at every scene featuring Pierre from the beginning (except the party at Count Rostov's, which was basically the Fezziwig's Xmas party of this universe.)


----------



## gythaogg (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok, found the right thread! 

Folks, I've just finished Perdido Street Station by China Mieville. It's a dark fantasy with a pretty tragic arc, and without spoiling too much, I was deeply frustrated by the ending, but you all need to know about Isaac Dan Der Grimnebulin, arrogant blustering scientist and definite lust object :smitten: He's already been mentioned here but I thought he deserved some quotes.



> He lay hugely in the bed without opening his eyes. He heard Lin walk across the room and felt the slight listing of the floorboards. The garret was filled with pungent smoke. Isaac salivated.
> 
> Lin clapped twice. She knew when Isaac woke. Probably because he closed his mouth, he thought, and sniggered without opening his eyes.
> 
> ...





> &#8216;I don’t know.’ Isaac spoke slowly. &#8216;But I think so. I’m your best bet, I reckon. I’m not a chymist, or a biologist, or a thaumaturge … I’m a dilettante, Yagharek, a dabbler. I think of myself …’ Isaac paused and laughed briefly. He spoke with heavy gusto. &#8216;I think of myself as the main station for all the schools of thought. Like Perdido Street Station. You know it?’ Yagharek nodded. &#8216;Unavoidable, ain’t it? Fucking massive great thing.’ Isaac patted his belly, maintaining the analogy. &#8216;All the train-lines meet there &#8211; Sud Line, Dexter, Verso, Head and Sink Lines; everything has to pass through it. That’s like me. That’s my job. That’s the kind of scientist I am. I’m being frank with you. Thing is, you see, I think that’s what you need.’


----------



## hutti (Apr 29, 2018)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6OcU7hMgkE[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_43rMVPh1Tk[/ame]
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/TP8NoCcf1LQ/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## bayone (Apr 29, 2018)

Lately I’ve been obsessing over Chief Inspector Lohmann (_M_, _Testament of Dr. Mabuse)_:
https://player.vimeo.com/video/98844327


----------



## agouderia (Apr 29, 2018)

If you already enjoy Otto Wernicke, Bayone, you definitely need to take a closer look at his comtemporaries

Emil Jannings (... with a young, pre-diet Marlene Dietrich)

and Heinrich George (even though he is highly controversial, as he as of 1933 worked extensively for the Nazis, even in their worst anti-semitic propaganda movie "Jud Süss".) 

View attachment Blue-Angel-Illustrierter-Film-Kurier-1930.jpg


View attachment h-george.jpg


----------



## bayone (Apr 29, 2018)

Saw _The Blue Angel_ years ago, but could never get into Jannings for some reason.

That’s the hard thing about watching German films of this period — any actor you like, you can be pretty sure that if you look them up the *best-case* scenario is “fled the country shortly thereafter.”  

Here’s young Peter Lorre singing in a screwball comedy, while getting fleeced by the pickpocket heroine: https://youtu.be/0gXSpM9GuBo


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 30, 2018)

Discovered this Japanese manga series titled ‘Mori No Takuma-San’ about a young girl hung up on good looking guys who finds herself falling for a very chubby to fat young man who loves her. It’s long, 24 chapters, but very cute and well worth checking out.

http://www.zingbox.me/manga/7627/Mori+no+Takuma-san


----------



## RVGleason (May 18, 2018)

The original link to this story appears to be broken. Here’s another link to it. Click or tap the images to advance the comic.

https://www.taadd.com/chapter/MorinoTakumasan1/735333-2.html


----------



## bayone (Jun 27, 2018)

agouderia said:


> If you already enjoy Otto Wernicke, Bayone, you definitely need to take a closer look at his contemporaries


Update — Apparently operatic tenor Leo “What time’s the next swan?” Slezak started making appearances in movies after retiring from the stage and there are a number of clips of him on YouTube:

But I think his son Walter may have been cuter, especially when playing a chef:

Unfortunately the soundtrack on the above gets progressively further out of synch.
Apparently Walter was also pretty well-known as a chef in RL, and I found some clips on a stock-photo/stock-footage site of him doing a cooking demo and being quite flirtatious (video can’t be embedded, is watchable but there’s a watermark): https://www.shutterstock.com/fr/vid...r-prepare-to-make-frankfurter-goulash-in.html


----------



## hutti (Sep 19, 2018)

*Paradise PD Dusty Marlow ,http://hokuto.wikia.com/wiki/Heart,mr from fist of the nord star,Fat man story from Kafka,Botch from
Help!... It's the Hair Bear Bunch! ect..
*


----------



## Starling (Jan 31, 2019)

Another one I’ve been thinking of lately...when we read The Fountainhead in college, I was obsessed with the part where the conventionally handsome somewhat antagonist Peter Keating gains a bunch of weight. Of course, in that book, both being handsome and being fat are Moral Failings TM (because Ayn Rand) but I absolutely loved it. There’s a part where Peter’s taking a bath and he’s gotten so big his stomach isn’t covered by the water anymore , which is supposed to be repulsive to the reader, but really I read that passage so many times as a nineteen year old that I think I had it committed to memory at some point.


----------



## Tad (Jan 31, 2019)

Starling: I think we all had to make do with "isn't fat awful" for most of our fat fixes! I know I went through the entire "juvenile fiction -- obesity" category at my local library while growing up, and hit one book where fat was sort of grudgingly accepted, but I deviured all of them anyway (btw, I still remember the title on that one: "Staying Fat for Sarah Byrnes")


----------



## Starling (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes! I stole "One Fat Summer" from my elementary school library when I was a kid because I worried the school librarian would know that I was interested in more than just a story about a boy who loses weight after learning the value of hard work. And then I felt bad so I had to covertly sneak it back in (after I was done reading, of course).


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2019)

Starling said:


> Yes! I stole "One Fat Summer" from my elementary school library when I was a kid because I worried the school librarian would know that I was interested in more than just a story about a boy who loses weight after learning the value of hard work. And then I felt bad so I had to covertly sneak it back in (after I was done reading, of course).


Ugh, I read the sequel, in which he had slimmed down, before One Fat Summer. That kind of ruined 1FS for me (knowing that he got thin later). I was so mad at myself, because I picked up the sequel first because it didn't have fat in the title and I was nervous about being caught with a book about fat. So it was entirely my own fault for being so chicken. (So after I'd just hide between the stacks and read as much as I could in each visit and continue the next time, because that was so much braver *insert eye roll emoji here*

ETA: I read anything with fat characters, and I think there were slightly more with girls than boys. I guess there would have been even less for anyone only interested in fat on one gender.


----------



## BouncingBoy (Feb 1, 2019)

If you're a Comic Book Fan then MY nick is an Obvious character to Mention.....lol


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 1, 2019)

BouncingBoy said:


> If you're a Comic Book Fan then MY nick is an Obvious character to Mention.....lol


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 2, 2019)

When I was growing up, there was a comic book series called "Herbie" about a fat kid who was really a superhero. Probably hard to find nowadays, but he was my role (roll?) model! There's also the fat character who is eating a huge meal and having an interesting interaction with his waitress in a short story called "Fat" by Raymond Carver, and the retired English professor who becomes massively fat after being fired from his teaching position and never leaves his home in the novel "Heft". And one of my favorites, "The Fattest Man in America" by a British author whose name I can't recall.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 2, 2019)

Jerry Thomas said:


> When I was growing up, there was a comic book series called "Herbie" about a fat kid who was really a superhero. Probably hard to find nowadays, but he was my role (roll?) model! There's also the fat character who is eating a huge meal and having an interesting interaction with his waitress in a short story called "Fat" by Raymond Carver, and the retired English professor who becomes massively fat after being fired from his teaching position and never leaves his home in the novel "Heft". And one of my favorites, "The Fattest Man in America" by a British author whose name I can't recall.



Christopher Nicholson wrote ‘The Fattest Man in America’ novel.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 3, 2019)

Herbie - that's it! Thanks for posting. I now noticed that you posted about Herbie way back in 2010 in the second post in this long string. I also remember the fat Superman, fat Lois Lane, etc. comics, now that I think about it. People must have been really fat-phobic back then. My, how much has *not* changed!


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 10, 2019)

King Size Homer will forever be my favorite episodes of the Simpsons!! Towel rack!!


----------



## Angelette (Nov 2, 2022)

Husbando material


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 7, 2022)

theronin23 said:


> That's very subjective, based upon who's drawing him. I've seen him drawn as a straight up musclehead...a tall guy with like 2% body fat and mounds of muscle; but, I have also seen him drawn in a way that might be very alluring to some of the female population of this board.
> 
> I don't really do anime, but a quick google search says his name is Dr. Kosaku Tokita


Seems like he's a BHM: Kousaku TOKITA – Animeperson.com


----------

